# What Dressage Saddle for horse with big shoulder movement?



## maresRus (20 April 2011)

hi
I'm looking for suggestions for a Dressage Saddle for my horse with big shoulders.

I have an albion which is fitted correctly by a master saddler and recently checked, but I feel my horse is not willing to move her shoulders as much as she can to produce medium trot & canter.
She moves well when loose schooled or if something exciting happens on a hack then she will go into medium trot, but in the school she just doesn't want to stretch to lengthen the stride.

The horse just doesn't seem willing in the saddle. I think she feels restricted in the shoulder. 

There are so many saddles on the market it gets confusing.....just wondered if anyone out there had a similar issue and found a saddle the horse was happy to move more freely?


----------



## millimoo (20 April 2011)

My mum has a Paul Fielder International - her horse has big shoulders, and is very active behind..... 
She loves it, its made to measure (horse and rider) and has helped her position and stillness in the saddle..... she's had it 12 months now and it's been fab.

She only got one as she had the opportunity to borrow a proffessionals whilst on a course as she was struggling with her previous saddle at the time - fitted with FLAIR and bouncing her around.

http://www.fielderhorseandrider.com/dressage-saddles-c33.html (Read description about shoulders in the blurb)


----------



## Lotty (20 April 2011)

My mare has a big shoulder movement. My last saddle was a saddle co. dressage saddle which seemed to give her room, I have an Albion Platinum Royale and she goes really well in it.


----------



## imafluffybunny (25 April 2011)

I got a WOW saddle for my big moving WB and he never moved better, it really freed up his shoulder.


----------



## Louby (25 April 2011)

I was going to suggest an Albion.  Mainly as Ive has a Jaguar for the last 8 years and recently changed to an Albion SLK Ultima and cant believe the difference in my horse.  Id never realised how free he could feel, so much so I felt I couldnt ride .   Both saddles were fit by the same saddler so it isnt a case of it now fits and the other didnt.


----------



## coen (25 April 2011)

I have a fairfax dressage saddle which is brilliant, my horse has huge withers and shoulders but he moves freely in this and it is so comfortable.

I have been riding in my jumping saddle for the past couple of months in order to get use to it and today I rode in the fairfax for the first time and it was incredible. Love that saddle.


----------



## MillionDollar (26 April 2011)

I have the NEW Wintec Isabell which is fab for mine with big shoulders, and I love the saddle!

A livery of mine has a Prestige which really does work for big shoulders.........they were built for them and advertise the fact in BD, but is is pricey at around £2k.


----------



## soloequestrian (26 April 2011)

Balance saddles are good for any horse, and they are designed specifically with things like shoulder movement in mind.  Both their design and fitting allow the scapula to move to it's full extent.


----------



## Tempi (26 April 2011)

imafluffybunny said:



			I got a WOW saddle for my big moving WB and he never moved better, it really freed up his shoulder.
		
Click to expand...

Same as above


----------



## leahdino (26 April 2011)

I've recently got a Lavinia Mitchell saddle for my cob mare, we had a Balance saddles lady come to see her as she'd been getting very slow and found that her current saddle was restricting movement and causing her pain around the withers as it was too small (even though it had been fitted by a professional saddle fitter). Balance recommends that saddles are fitted further back than traditionally as this allows for movement in the shoulder and is more comfy for the horse. 

Hope that's helpful!


----------



## maresRus (26 April 2011)

Many thanks for all your help.

Has anyone used a "close contact" or mono-slap dressage saddle on this type of horse? Any feedback  on that type of saddle?


----------



## Jade17 (10 May 2011)

I Have a 16.3 ISH with rather large shoulders and i have an Ideal Suzannah 1650, he moves wonderfully in it, i also have an Ideal Nyala(* SP) and hes the same in that. I would only ever use a close contact saddle if a back person (Call them what you wish) that has worked with a Registered Saddle fitter, thinks that your horse could deal with it.

hope this helps


----------

